# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  USA Basketball

## bad_man

Team USA beat Germany last night when Iverson hit a 3-pointer at the buzzer. Exciting, right? Uuuummm .... Germany isn't even good enough to qualify for the Olympics this year. And this was how they follow a 95-78 loss to Italy? ITALY?????

Anyone else nervous?

----------


## nickrizz

I think they will do ok... Those european teams can shoot so good from long range. Our players play very individually and the other countries play as a team.... plus those arent our best players most NBA guys are pu$$ies and wouldnt go to Greece

----------


## bad_man

> I think they will do ok... Those european teams can shoot so good from long range. Our players play very individually and the other countries play as a team.... plus those arent our best players most NBA guys are pu$$ies and wouldnt go to Greece


Is that supposed to be an argument for or against them doing well?

----------


## NoobJuice

> I think they will do ok... Those european teams can shoot so good from long range. Our players play very individually and the other countries play as a team.... plus those arent our best players most NBA guys are pu$$ies and wouldnt go to Greece


We do have a tremendous amount of talent. I don't think we will capture gold, maybe silver or bronze but I just don't think they play well enough as a team. Look at dream team 1 2 and 3 they were amazing and played great together, todays game is a lot different where the individual is raised higher than the team as a whole. It's embarasing to say the least.

----------


## nickrizz

I think they will do ok, definately medal

----------


## Mart651

Don't think they will get gold for sure. Hell, I wouldn't be suprised if they didn't even win the bronze or silver.

----------


## OGPackin

If they keep playing like they are IMO they wont medal...

OG

----------


## dirtybrit55

i like american basketball, but the thing is that the rest of the world is AS GOOD AS AMERICA!!!! NBA players are entertainers first, basketball players second with those silly TV time outs and 30minute halftime shows, whereas the rest of the world playts by FIBA rules and is team orientated. So yes, the NBA has the best athletes but the Europeans are their equals or better when it comes to actually playing the game.

----------


## dirtybrit55

so i m saying it should no longer be a surprise that America doesnt win...

----------


## nickrizz

americas best players dont go, if they had their best they would win by 20. if you want me to make the lineup i will just ask.

i do agree with the way the game is in america is dumb with the 30 sec time outs

----------


## dirtybrit55

yeh but they had KG last time and didnt do very well, I admit America would do better with kobe, tmac etc..but those guys' success is based in a game that is not the world game. I think you would be surprised to see how normal they would appear in the OLympics. Not saying VC wouldn't jump on a frenchmans head or anything but in the long run it would be pretty balanced.

----------


## dirtybrit55

plus they got blown out by Italy who are an ok Euro team with all stars like Iverson and Duncan, both past MVPs of the league. They have yet to play the Croatias, Lithuania and Spains of the world

----------


## nickrizz

i still think they would dominate.... who in the hell besides ming can guard shaq from europe?

----------


## dirtybrit55

Shaq is a different story, but as I said, he would still be contained to 20 points and the other teams would shut down the other US players. Just cos Shaq cant be guarded 1 on 1 doesnt mean he will destroy everybody, cos there are a lot of defensive tactics you can throw at the other players...

----------


## bad_man

These arguments are moot because Kobe, TMac, and Shaq are NOT there.

----------


## nickrizz

Current
Carmelo Anthony | 8 Forward 
Carlos Boozer | 7 Forward
Tim Duncan | 13 Center 
Allen Iverson | 4 Guard
LeBron James | 9 Guard 
Richard Jefferson | 15 Forward
Stephon Marbury | 5 Guard
Shawn Marion | 11 Forward
Lamar Odom | 14 Forward 
Emeka Okafor | 10 Forward
Amare Stoudemire | 12 Forward
Dwyane Wade | 6 Guard

Better
Tim Duncan | 8 Forward 
KG | 7 Forward
Shaq | 13 Center 
Kobe | 4 Guard
Jason Kidd | 9 Guard 
Richard Jefferson | 15 Forward
AI | 5 Guard
Richard Jefferson | 11 Forward
C Webb | 14 Forward 
Jermane Oneill | 10 Forward
Amare Stoudemire | 12 Forward
Marburry | 6 Guard

I put this together quickly so there are probably some mistakes here. open to suggestions

----------


## nickrizz

i dont have a backup center i just noticed

----------


## clampitt

u know all the good basketball players are not going when you see LAMAR ODOM on the team. ahaha.

and others are also jokes:
OKAFOR
JEFFERSON
ANTHONY&JAMES
BOOZER
MARBURY (should stick to his AND1 games in the summer)

it used to be a privilige to play USA basketball. And now our greatest players are affraid of taking a cap in their ass.


and the thing about we having KG last time. I assure he is hella alot better now. I never thought duncan was good, but KG has the tools.


and as the europeans being equals and maybe better. I laugh at that. We just have TOO much talent, and NO chemistry. USA basketball been together for what, couple weeks?. While these european teams practically all live in the same house and do everything together.

----------


## partyboynyc

i played basketball from 7 yrs old all through highschool, division I college, and a year in a pro/am league. it was an honor to wear my 1st grade jersey as it was to be a starter on my college team and the year after college. i could not imagine how great it would feel to wear the US jersey with pride.
these ****ing primodonna money hungry street thugs are disgusting in all aspects on life. ****ing criminals, $$ hungry, self absorbed assholes. our team looks like the ****ing correctional facility line up at Rahway prison. i had met garnett at an And 1 party and he was the biggest ****ign scumbag i have ever met. we talked for like 4 minutes and he had a problem taking a picture with me because he was drunk talking to some hooker looking chick. i would have loved to break his 12" arm. sad that young black kids aspire to and try to emulate these bastards.
i hope we get our asses kicked like we have in past years.if you send the guys with the biggest shoe contracts and the most heavily endorsed, expect to get the street ball tournament these convicts think they can pull on well established team oriented players.

----------


## builtthekid

Hey partyboy garnett would outball the hell out of you. 
Theres no way u could d up on you and I see why u 
didnt go as far as u probably wouldnt of liked with 
your pathetic racist attitude. Your completely a 
racist and guess what im sure youve been drunk 
before in public and done some things that u wished
u hadnt but thats no way to talk about the usa team.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

the problem isn't star power, so the arguement about these aren't our best guys is moot. these euro players workout and play together all year, we throw together a team of allstars and expect them to play well together. the original dream team worked so well because they had so many people that played a team game, which is just about a lost art in the nba now.

i can't believe that people don't realize basketball is one of the few sports left were a group of good guys that play as a team, can beat a group great group of players that don't play well together.

ie this years final, talent wise the Lakers should have beat them like a drum, but the Pistons are a team.

usa basketball needs to field a team of nba players not based on names to sell jerseys, or a good college players that aren't quite nba ready, let them work together all year long, and their only season is the olympic and world championship.

----------


## partyboynyc

> Hey partyboy garnett would outball the hell out of you. 
> Theres no way u could d up on you and I see why u 
> didnt go as far as u probably wouldnt of liked with 
> your pathetic racist attitude. Your completely a 
> racist and guess what im sure youve been drunk 
> before in public and done some things that u wished
> u hadnt but thats no way to talk about the usa team.


i didn't say anything about balling with garnett? as far as the rciast things goes...i've been **** near one of the only white guys on any aau, school, college, or pro/am team.reason being?no idea, but racist?please.that's insulting.
as far as disrepecting the usa team, they are doing a pretty good job of that themselves. i don't have to say or do anything.

----------


## partyboynyc

> the problem isn't star power, so the arguement about these aren't our best guys is moot. these euro players workout and play together all year, we throw together a team of allstars and expect them to play well together. the original dream team worked so well because they had so many people that played a team game, which is just about a lost art in the nba now.
> 
> i can't believe that people don't realize basketball is one of the few sports left were a group of good guys that play as a team, can beat a group great group of players that don't play well together.
> 
> ie this years final, talent wise the Lakers should have beat them like a drum, but the Pistons are a team.
> 
> usa basketball needs to field a team of nba players not based on names to sell jerseys, or a good college players that aren't quite nba ready, let them work together all year long, and their only season is the olympic and world championship.


oh wait all the good guys don't go to college or can't get the test scores to get in so they have to declare. oh and this david stern bull**** about not wanting young guys and detering them, please he;s got a hardon for the next hs 6th grade educationer who can sell and market the game at a global capacity.
sad. i loved this sport my whole life and to watch what the nba has become in past years is dtraight out of a jay z video.horrible. it's a one on one league now and that's the mentality of the players. sooner people realize it the better because it's never gonna change from here on in.

----------


## builtthekid

Oh my god man u act like if u could of went to the nba 
out of hs u wouldnt of. I know I **** sure wouldve 
hell i can comeback for the degree its the millions im 
after. But IM calling u racist because u said they look 
like the line at a correctional facility or some sh**.

----------


## bad_man

> Oh my god man u act like if u could of went to the nba 
> out of hs u wouldnt of. I know I **** sure wouldve 
> hell i can comeback for the degree its the millions im 
> after. But IM calling u racist because u said they look 
> like the line at a correctional facility or some sh**.


Hey, partyboy doesn't need me to back him up, but who the he11 are you, punk? 

Oh, and some grammar and punctuation lessons couldn't hurt either.

----------


## partyboynyc

> Hey, partyboy doesn't need me to back him up, but who the he11 are you, punk? 
> 
> Oh, and some grammar and punctuation lessons couldn't hurt either.


i just thinking it's terrible to call someone a racist.that's horrible to say, but come on , that team has players with nice rap sheets.
and from a personal note, my friend danny vadi was lamar odom sponsor at christ the king because he needed to be monitored at all time because of weed and criminal activity. he had to check in with him when he was at URI also.christ lamar said str8 out in the press that he's not gonna stop smoking and **** you to the clippers. iverson caught w/ wed and guns, marion was in trouble **** we could be here all day.

----------


## nickrizz

these threads always get crazy lol

----------


## builtthekid

The line in a correctional facility the way he said that 
was in a racist way saying that most of the correctional 
facility was black. I know just as many white criminals 
as I do black ones.

----------


## partyboynyc

> The line in a correctional facility the way he said that 
> was in a racist way saying that most of the correctional 
> facility was black. I know just as many white criminals 
> as I do black ones.


being black doesn't make you a criminal.your illegal activity does and alot of these nba guys look like ****ing thugs, act like thugs, and have turned their stage to perform on into a hip hop fashion show.play ball, be a student of the game, and save the short down to your ankles for midgets

----------


## bad_man

> The line in a correctional facility the way he said that 
> was in a racist way saying that most of the correctional 
> facility was black. I know just as many white criminals 
> as I do black ones.


I see no reference to race in his statements. He simply said they are all a bunch of criminals.

----------


## brian11

> Oh my god man u act like if u could of went to the nba 
> out of hs u wouldnt of. I know I **** sure wouldve 
> hell i can comeback for the degree its the millions im 
> after. But IM calling u racist because u said they look 
> like the line at a correctional facility or some sh**.


Not one thing he said was racist...open your eyes and you might see that he has a point! Also, of course any 18 year old will go for the money, thats why its the leagues job to make sure they cant enter that early. But my honest opinion about it is this...if you want to bypass college then by all means do it, but if you decide to go to college then you should have to stay there a minimum of 3 years just like college baseball! It is not fair to the coach, other players, the school or the fans to have people carmelo screw over syracuse.

----------


## builtthekid

quote :Embarrassment: ur team looks like the ****ing correctional facility line up at Rahway prison.

----------


## brian11

> The line in a correctional facility the way he said that 
> was in a racist way saying that most of the correctional 
> facility was black. I know just as many white criminals 
> as I do black ones.


This has nothing to do with basketball...

but since YOU brought up the race issue, there is a significantly higher percentage of blacks in prison than whites. Has nothing to do with being racist!

----------


## bad_man

> quote : our team looks like the ****ing correctional facility line up at Rahway prison.


and......?

----------


## bad_man

BTW, this is my thread and it's about how Team USA sucks ass. You ass clowns, stop hijacking my thread!!!

----------


## builtthekid

Man forget it yall win.

----------


## builtthekid

I just dont care anymore.

----------


## partyboynyc

> Not one thing he said was racist...open your eyes and you might see that he has a point! Also, of course any 18 year old will go for the money, thats why its the leagues job to make sure they cant enter that early. But my honest opinion about it is this...if you want to bypass college then by all means do it, but if you decide to go to college then you should have to stay there a minimum of 3 years just like college baseball! It is not fair to the coach, other players, the school or the fans to have people carmelo screw over syracuse.


all good points.how do you recruit this way?it's impossible and hard on the supporting cast of players that surround these one and done guys.coaching pressure is tremendous to win it in one year if you have an nba stud.these kids don't win the title in their first year and half say **** the program i can't play with these guys or these coaches.

----------


## bad_man

> Man forget it yall win.


The Bad Man always wins. Learn that and you'll save yourself a lot of time.

----------


## partyboynyc

> BTW, this is my thread and it's about how Team USA sucks ass. You ass clowns, stop hijacking my thread!!!


i didn't mean to turn it into this. my appologies so the answer your thread....yeah we suck dick

----------


## builtthekid

Ah hell basketball isnt even my sport.

----------


## partyboynyc

> Ah hell basketball isnt even my sport.


are you white??  :Don't know:

----------


## partyboynyc

> are you white??


sorry i had to....

----------


## nickrizz

they arent going to get gold, they are underdogs, crazy isnt it

----------


## Homer 8

ask any european where do the best ball players come from ans= the states
the team needs to come together asap and train as a team as no individual can beat any european team on his own. that is what they need to work on team work to many showbolters in the nba

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

> they arent going to get gold, they are underdogs, crazy isnt it


its pathetic that they didnt win the gold. Might as well have team argentina play in the NBA and say goodbye to duncan, marbury, iverson, and all the others

----------


## ChiTownTommy

they suck!!!

----------


## latino_athlete

yea they suck

----------


## latino_athlete

the latinos repped their hood tho, Argentina Gold baby gold!  :LOL:

----------


## spoonta66

the only reason usa lost is that all of thier players are spoilt little b*tch*s. notice how all atheletes MUST be accomadated in the olympic village regardless of circumstances? where were the yanks? in a luxury 5* yaught living it up. in my opinion if they dont want to follow the rules stay the fu*k at home. the a*s holes said they wouldnt come if they had to stay in the village with the COMMONERS. F*ucin spoilt overpaid brats.

----------


## Mighty Joe

All the NBA players will take a pass on the next Olympics for sure! These guys are gonna eat some **** with the other NBA players for getting beat like that in Athens.

But next Olympics no NBA players will take the chance on being humiliated like that agian!
And BTW....Partyboy is dead right!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

usa needed big shaq and kobe

----------


## Dimes

Bronze medal for the usa, oh well, thats what happens when ytou dont have kobe in your team.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

see ya in 2008

----------


## Dimes

Those were definetely not their best players, with their best players, Idont think they loose.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

no one was better than the 1992 team bros

----------

